# Delete kits in canada?



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Hey was just wondering if anybody in canada knew of any places that do deletes and tunes on the diesel preferably in ontario


Start making some calls to your local tuning shops. They will likely have to fabricate their own downpipe for you. All of the US vendors online have basically been shut down.

The Cruze didn't receive a lot of aftermarket attention let alone the 2.0TDI so it's not very likely any Canadian retailer is gonna start cranking out downpipes and canned tunes any time soon for it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

kelaog said:


> The Cruze didn't receive a lot of aftermarket attention let alone the 2.0TDI so it's not very likely any Canadian retailer is gonna start cranking out downpipes and canned tunes any time soon for it.


Sure it did - Gen 1s have quite an aftermarket. The CTD doesn't have as many parts available for it, since most of the diesel-specific stuff really couldn't be replaced - aside from deleting it. Then when that all got stopped in the US, that was that.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

No I don't sell delete kits, tunes or downpipes. I posted the picture above ^^^ to show they are still being made and available, although significantly more expensive than what OZ offered.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Diesel4Ever said:


> No I don't sell delete kits, tunes or downpipes. I posted the picture above ^^^ to show they are still being made and available, although significantly more expensive than what OZ offered.


I ordered from the chap on ebay that sells the kit posted above. He's a good guy and will ship to canada.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

You found someone that can tune it then?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

TheRealHip said:


> You found someone that can tune it then?


I'd reach out to someone in the EU for tuning services as the A20DTH is much more common there. Example: 🥇 Catalog - Tested and Safe Files for Tuning | TC Performance









General Motors A20DTH tuningstages and options by KCPerformance (ID-EN-6)


Tuningstages and options for A20DTH by KCPerformance (ID-EN-6)




kcperformance.eu


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

TheRealHip said:


> You found someone that can tune it then?


Start learning how to do it yourself. The actual emissions delete is really simple with an EFI live. Snipesy has done a tremendous job creating CAX files for this ECU. If you google search you'll find the files 

The timing tuning is where all the learning is to be had with this. But you can get your car up and running with emissions removal very easily by yourself. Most of them are simply 'turn off' and the EGR just involves disabling the CEL and flattening out the map. If you're doing blanking plates then you can leave the map as is.

I started just learning how to do this after getting a custom delete on my car and not being super pleased with some of the side effects.


----------



## LVCRC_C3 (Feb 22, 2021)

I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

kelaog said:


> Start learning how to do it yourself. The actual emissions delete is really simple with an EFI live. Snipesy has done a tremendous job creating CAX files for this ECU. If you google search you'll find the files
> 
> The timing tuning is where all the learning is to be had with this. But you can get your car up and running with emissions removal very easily by yourself. Most of them are simply 'turn off' and the EGR just involves disabling the CEL and flattening out the map. If you're doing blanking plates then you can leave the map as is.
> 
> I started just learning how to do this after getting a custom delete on my car and not being super pleased with some of the side effects.


Yes it runs surprisingly well just disabling a few things. And otherwise not touching it.

Anything from there is just bonus. I would first start by lowering boost as far as you are comfortable. 700F cruising is a good target.

This also significantly reduced NOx emissions from a delete by an order of magnitude. So I recommend doing it.

From there start playing with timing. I’d just copy mode 0 everywhere. As mode 1 and 2 are generally just Regen stuff


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

And of course just 0 out post injection quantity. Otherwise you are literally dumping fuel out. Virtually none of it burns and it doesn’t contribute to any sort of pressure lowering effect.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Yes it runs surprisingly well just disabling a few things. And otherwise not touching it.
> 
> Anything from there is just bonus. I would first start by lowering boost as far as you are comfortable. 700F cruising is a good target.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Snipesy. I've been playing around with your sample emissions tune and seeing what I can do with it. I won't have the ability to flash it until EFI live sells tuning support for the GM vehicle again (kind of ridiculous I need to buy that in order to flash a tune on a car they don't even officially support). I am very tempted to use a k-tag instead and build a definition file in winols or something similar. But the convenience of flashing through OBDII is a little too good to pass up.

Interesting point about regulating excess oxygen/combustion temps to reduce nox. From an engineering perspective I'd be really curious if a guy could just disable EGR and adjust other parameters in the ECU and still maintain the NOX levels on the tail pipe. I think this would require an upsized SCR but it's definitely achievable. I would love to take on this challenge in my next diesel truck as I will surely tune out the EGR. I have no issue with using DEF but it seems really counter intuitive to me to add EGR to reduce NOX and then create a bunch more particulate and require a DPF to deal with that, then add SCR to deal with the nox formed during the regen process of the DPF and other parts of combustion. At the end of the day, I think if diesels only had a DPF/SCR then most people wouldn't bother deleting them. Seems to me without EGR DPF regen cycles would be few and far between anyways.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

kelaog said:


> Thanks for the advice Snipesy. I've been playing around with your sample emissions tune and seeing what I can do with it. I won't have the ability to flash it until EFI live sells tuning support for the GM vehicle again (kind of ridiculous I need to buy that in order to flash a tune on a car they don't even officially support). I am very tempted to use a k-tag instead and build a definition file in winols or something similar. But the convenience of flashing through OBDII is a little too good to pass up.
> 
> Interesting point about regulating excess oxygen/combustion temps to reduce nox. From an engineering perspective I'd be really curious if a guy could just disable EGR and adjust other parameters in the ECU and still maintain the NOX levels on the tail pipe. I think this would require an upsized SCR but it's definitely achievable. I would love to take on this challenge in my next diesel truck as I will surely tune out the EGR. I have no issue with using DEF but it seems really counter intuitive to me to add EGR to reduce NOX and then create a bunch more particulate and require a DPF to deal with that, then add SCR to deal with the nox formed during the regen process of the DPF and other parts of combustion. At the end of the day, I think if diesels only had a DPF/SCR then most people wouldn't bother deleting them. Seems to me without EGR DPF regen cycles would be few and far between anyways.


It wouldn’t keep up. Not even close.

The only system that could come close to EGR without being EGR is water injection. Or water/diesel emulsions . But this is a massive infrastructure hurdle. Hindsight is 20/20.

Not to mention the extra weight.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> It wouldn’t keep up. Not even close.
> 
> The only system that could come close to EGR without being EGR is water injection. Or water/diesel emulsions . But this is a massive infrastructure hurdle. Hindsight is 20/20.
> 
> Not to mention the extra weight.


do you know of someone who wants water/meth system , bigger turbo / I bought exergy engineering's cruze with these extra's .I would like to put the car on a diet eg your tunes but that that is a challenge I'm not quite confident/ ready for . (TBI 6yrs ago, memory & some other cognitive issues) 

@kelaog EFI live is not supporting gm vehicles now ? I was going to buy a flashscan 3 once I figured out all the steps & tools needed


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

no66mac said:


> do you know of someone who wants water/meth system , bigger turbo / I bought exergy engineering's cruze with these extra's .I would like to put the car on a diet eg your tunes but that that is a challenge I'm not quite confident/ ready for . (TBI 6yrs ago, memory & some other cognitive issues)
> 
> @kelaog EFI live is not supporting gm vehicles now ? I was going to buy a flashscan 3 once I figured out all the steps & tools needed


New GM vehicles maybe not but nothing wrong with current ones. I think the FS3 works fine.

The only problem with water/methanol is we don’t really have a good way to control it. Most kits are just dumb injections which can be very wasteful. We need 3 parameters for ‘optimal’ dosing. MAF, Fuel, and engine speed.

Dumb injection does work quite well though. And we can inject pretty much anywhere on the high pressure intake side.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> New GM vehicles maybe not but nothing wrong with current ones. I think the FS3 works fine.
> 
> The only problem with water/methanol is we don’t really have a good way to control it. Most kits are just dumb injections which can be very wasteful. We need 3 parameters for ‘optimal’ dosing. MAF, Fuel, and engine speed.
> 
> Dumb injection does work quite well though. And we can inject pretty much anywhere on the high pressure intake side.


 don't remember everything I was told. the car has edge cts & extra gauges . the system water/ meth system was hid in what looked like the regular battery , it had a small battery to go inside of that "battery" . It has another controller for different settings in the glove box and 2 toggles in panel under drivers side ,I got a lot of extra paperwork where they had dyno testing for different settings ,etc with the water/meth system . They had changed the setting on the turbo also to open sooner and on the upper end., they hadn't run it with the bigger turbo If I remember right ,well I have a lot to go over and review ... and I'm not a tech. lol . I can tear everything apart & put it back together w/ instr. /book and no interruptions


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

no66mac said:


> do you know of someone who wants water/meth system , bigger turbo / I bought exergy engineering's cruze with these extra's .I would like to put the car on a diet eg your tunes but that that is a challenge I'm not quite confident/ ready for . (TBI 6yrs ago, memory & some other cognitive issues)
> 
> @kelaog EFI live is not supporting gm vehicles now ? I was going to buy a flashscan 3 once I figured out all the steps & tools needed


It can't read the cruze but it can write to it. It's not officially supported. I'd be using Snipesy's CAX files and sample tune files as the base file.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


>


Tune and delete kits? How much


----------



## Brad kidder (Sep 11, 2016)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


----------



## Brad kidder (Sep 11, 2016)

Have you sold delete kit yet?


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Tune and delete kits? How much


Message that guy on Ebay. he's a decent dude actually. he makes the egr plates too but they aren't really necessary as long as your EGR valve is still working reliably.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

kelaog said:


> It can't read the cruze but it can write to it. It's not officially supported. I'd be using Snipesy's CAX files and sample tune files as the base file.


 thanks for your reply ! understand more now .


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Saw a news item the other day that said the US government is upping their effort to locate and fine companies selling delete/tune kits for emissions. Some of them have had to shut down due to how big the fines are.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

If I were to get efi live v3 with gm tuning option will I need any other cables or is that all I need?


----------



## HeavyD (Apr 20, 2021)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


Do you still have this?


----------



## Gabefoster (Sep 24, 2020)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


Hey send me a msg I'll take them!!!


----------



## Chefshtef (Jun 11, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


>


But can you get a tune?


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Chefshtef said:


> But can you get a tune?


why are you asking me? Because I posted a pic of someone’s downpipes being sold on EBay?


----------



## Boathook36 (Apr 4, 2021)

kelaog said:


> I won't have the ability to flash it until EFI live sells tuning support for the GM vehicle again (kind of ridiculous I need to buy that in order to flash a tune on a car they don't even officially support).





kelaog said:


> It can't read the cruze but it can write to it. It's not officially supported. I'd be using Snipesy's CAX files and sample tune files as the base file.


I see the EFI Live Flashscan V3 costs about $500 new but then the GM Vehicle package costs $450. The GM Enabled ones are on ebay for $1100. I found a used Flashscan V2 and thought about getting that and then paying the $450 to add the GM support to it. 

These quotes, however, have me thinking that even if I get the Flashscan V3 I still won't be able to read from the Cruze. If its just writing the files from the CAX samples then can't the much cheaper much more available "Autocal" units accomplish the same goal? Plenty of those are available used from the truck guys and adding a VIN is just $125. It seems like those are supposed to be able to write from files sent by email from a distant source. I would imagine the CAX files we are pushing to the car would be the same thing. 

I got the kit pictured from ebay. It just came in the mail today. The one end is nicely machined and the opposite flange is probably water jetted but its still really nice. The TIG welds are very nice and the whole thing looks rather well made. I'm pretty impressed with the quality even if I had a very hard time stomaching the cost. I was tempted to make my own from scratch but just don't have the time. I would not be able to equal the quality of the finished product either.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

Boathook36 said:


> I see the EFI Live Flashscan V3 costs about $500 new but then the GM Vehicle package costs $450. The GM Enabled ones are on ebay for $1100. I found a used Flashscan V2 and thought about getting that and then paying the $450 to add the GM support to it.
> 
> These quotes, however, have me thinking that even if I get the Flashscan V3 I still won't be able to read from the Cruze. If its just writing the files from the CAX samples then can't the much cheaper much more available "Autocal" units accomplish the same goal? Plenty of those are available used from the truck guys and adding a VIN is just $125. It seems like those are supposed to be able to write from files sent by email from a distant source. I would imagine the CAX files we are pushing to the car would be the same thing.
> 
> I got the kit pictured from ebay. It just came in the mail today. The one end is nicely machined and the opposite flange is probably water jetted but its still really nice. The TIG welds are very nice and the whole thing looks rather well made. I'm pretty impressed with the quality even if I had a very hard time stomaching the cost. I was tempted to make my own from scratch but just don't have the time. I would not be able to equal the quality of the finished product either.


The Autocal needs to be married to a flashscan in order for you to write a custom tune to it unfortunately. Basically the autocal is for end-user use only, resold by tuning companies directly who upload their tune to it before shipping. 

So no, you need the Flashscan if you want to write your own tunes. If you already have a tune file then you could write it to an autocal but you would need someone with a flashscan that can write a file specifically for it. It's a very silly setup but makes sense from a resale perspective. 

IE: for my dodge truck I thought about writing my own tunes but couldn't find all the definition files for it so I just ended up buying an autocal + tune from a reputable tuner. If I wanted to get a new file from him, he can send me an updated file by email and I can write it to the autocal because it's written specifically for it. Theoretically I can go to a different tuning company with my autocal and have them write a tune for it as well but I would have to have the autocal unlocked by the first guy. In the end you're probably further ahead buying the Flashscan V3 as it likely can be used for other vehicles in the future but it does cost a bit more. I kind of wish I had bought the Flashscan though because I would have been able to tune the cruze and the dodge with it; however, I had just spent a freaking fortune on a late model cummins diesel truck and didn't have a whole lot of coin left over lol.


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

Flashscan v3 is over $1k to purchase new. With either gm or dodge unlocked. But you can unlock 250 (I think) vins with it. You can read and write vehicles with the flashscan. Except the cruze that is. You can write only to the cruze engine (no trans). Not the end of the world because someone @Snipesy has already gone through the painstaking work of putting together usable files for us to use. 

The Autocal is what you buy to write a tune file written by someone who owns a flashscan. I believe it is locked to the flashscan who created the tune you last wrote. Therfore you would be dealing with the same 1 person to create, and modify your tune . 

Don't quote me on this info. But that is my understanding.


----------



## dmarkmc (Jul 17, 2021)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


Please contact me if you still have the kit. What were you going to do for a tuner?


----------



## CamaroKidZ28 (Mar 26, 2021)

dmarkmc said:


> Please contact me if you still have the kit. What were you going to do for a tuner?


Literally look 1 post above yours.


----------



## Daneboy337 (Sep 27, 2021)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


Do you still have this kit ?


----------



## Bobby15 (Oct 18, 2021)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


Do you still have the kit?


----------



## BCPerformance (Nov 5, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


>


Are these available? PM me please.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

BCPerformance said:


> Are these available? PM me please.


They’re not mine! I found them for sale on another site!


----------



## mountainmaxman_2810 (Oct 20, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> No I don't sell delete kits, tunes or downpipes. I posted the picture above ^^^ to show they are still being made and available, although significantly more expensive than what OZ offered.


where are they being made? i need to buy one?


----------



## mountainmaxman_2810 (Oct 20, 2021)

do you still have it?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mountainmaxman_2810 said:


> where are they being made? i need to buy one?


just gut your dpf


----------



## mountainmaxman_2810 (Oct 20, 2021)

boraz said:


> just gut your dpf


I would like to be able to put it back to stock when i sell it. im sure they are out there somewhere to buy still


----------



## Jack8521 (Dec 31, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


>


Where can I get one of those?


----------



## Jack8521 (Dec 31, 2021)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


How much do you want for the kit? Got a 15 cruze, hate the smell of def.


----------



## Jack8521 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rhimestonetiger said:


> Hey was just wondering if anybody in canada knew of any places that do deletes and tunes on the diesel preferably in ontario


There's a place in red deer alberta that deletes and tunes the cruze diesel.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Jack8521 said:


> Where can I get one of those?


Reading is fundamental


----------



## DietaryDiesel (10 mo ago)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


Do you still have this?


----------



## dtreid (7 mo ago)

Does anyone have the contact for deletes in Alberta (Red Deer or Calgary)?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dtreid said:


> Does anyone have the contact for deletes in Alberta (Red Deer or Calgary)?


theres only a half dozen or so diesel tuners in RD, quick ph call will tell you


----------



## bonez 25 (6 mo ago)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


im interested in the kit if you still have it. thanks


----------



## Dzurek (5 mo ago)

I


----------



## gary.chisholm98 (11 mo ago)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


----------



## gary.chisholm98 (11 mo ago)

LVCRC_C3 said:


> I have an OZ delete kit (pipe and EGR plates). Brand new, never used. Bought it a few years ago to install once the car reached 100k miles. Well, last weeks storm allowed another driver to total my CTD so it's gone forever. I would happily sell and ship within the States or to Canada.


----------

